# Sticky  Squirrel hunting pictures



## BarryPatch

Right between the eyes


----------



## fishing nut

*nice shot*


----------



## Wolverick

If you guys would quit hunting in the parks you might find squirrels more of a challenge! :lol:


----------



## Fabner1

blittle913 said:


> That was not an easy squirrel to get.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


B,

Nice heart shot!

O'lame Fred


----------



## GIDEON

Michigan hunter44 said:


> Anybody else out there who uses a slingshot for squirrel and rabbit hunting?


 At least twice a year


----------



## K.A.W.

I hunt squirrels with dogs, Siberian Laikas, sled dog looking things that are natural tree dogs. Sometimes almost to easy, lots of fun though I road hunt them and walk hunt them anybody else hunt with dogs?

K.A.W.


----------



## rob0311

our mtn cur gunner turned 1 today. shes been doing good I just never had any pictures taken. basically she trained herself as I never hunted them with a dog or knew of anyone else who has. so after deer season I have been taking her out at almost every chance. today she put these 2 up, 1st one in a bush about 7 ft up. second one came about 2 min later and 100yds in a nice tree. she is also a very spoiled house dog.


----------



## new2doo

Way to go Gunner! Sharp looking cur.


----------



## fishunter

Shot these last fall. Seems like a long time ago.














Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter71

It does seem like a long time. After season closes, i always wish i would have got out more.


----------



## marn1186

How do they taste? Be honest !!


----------



## itchn2fish

Squirrels taste great. Par boiled and deep fried are my favorite way to eat them, but par-boiled & baked/grilled/ etc, or in the crock pot cooked very slow are all good.


----------



## cooner_jeff

Michigan hunter44 said:


> Anybody else out there who uses a slingshot for squirrel and rabbit hunting?


Yes, for bunnies, but it equates to a hunting trip more than a killing trip.
This year, my ratio was about 1 dead: 8 marbles. 
Yet to get one on the run...


----------



## EshBallin

Sometimes, the tough get going when duck hunting. Gotta get them cats when you seem em.


----------



## EshBallin

Last meal!


 

Head shot!


----------



## Dennis Bortnem

How about slingshots for small game in zone 3??


----------



## 6Speed

Ever eat the white ones?


----------



## hillbillie

DIYsportsman said:


> My guess is because deer hunters want to be the only ones out in the field at this time, when im on my trapline people always give me grief asking why im "walking around" during deer season spooking deer and stuff, o well i just mind my own business and carry on, but they always think that there should be nobody else in the woods during nov 15-30
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


My neighbors "guest"was really upset with me Oct. 1st 2012.He had went to the trouble of building a permanent tree blind on his side of a tree that shares the property line (old fence line). That morning I decided to do a little squirrel hunting,for some reason there had been an increased amount of squirrel actively in that area.After bagging my first squirrel the "guest" informed me of his location.A 1/2 hour later I score on a double.The "guest" went ballistic calling every name in the book and threatening to have me charged with hunter harassment. Said he went to all the trouble of building his blind and prebaiting just to have some a hole screw up "his" hunt.Upon leaving he vented on another neighbor (and friend) feeding his horses ,again calling me every name in the book.The DNR was called about the "guest's" baiting practices, 5 gal pile of shelled corn,5 gal pile of carrots,5 gal pile of apples,and a5 gal pile of rock salt.CO. investigated, landowner was contacted and "guest" was uninvited.We have 5 acre lots 165'wide by 1/4 mile deep.


Sorry to the OP for getting off topic. I didn't take pics of the squirrels but they did make a nice stew complete with homemade biscuits.


----------



## Sansan1337

Wish I would have found this earlier! Guess I was always too caught up in the fishing stuff on this site! Here's a few from last fall! 

---Don't know where the pictures of the squirrels went, but here's some pics to entertain everyone.


----------



## krackshot

This was two years ago didn't go last year 22 amo so hard to find needed it for trapping and **** hunting so didn't bother to go. was able to find 500 rounds during the last three months so its back on this year for sure


----------



## North Country Squire

Found these two getting fat on the scraps of an old baitpile.


----------



## ctimmer

Nice and fat....that looks like a really big black squirrel.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish

What's up with that black squrriels tail?


----------



## ctimmer

I wondered that too. I have never seen one like that before.


----------



## North Country Squire

The black squirrels in this spot have been huge; that one took two hollow points before he let go of the branch. The tail was normal just matted from being carried.


----------



## ctimmer

Mystery solved. 

In the tournament we host, hunters who check in with black and gray squirrels are usually at a disadvantage to those who have fox squirrels. With a bag full of black squirrels like that one you would do pretty well.


----------



## North Country Squire

This is my first real season hunting them so still plenty to learn. Snow is 2ft+ deep up here now; do you guys have any tips for chasing them in these conditions?


----------



## goosebandit2

had a blast yesterday hunting with 22 mags.


----------



## goosebandit2

first time shooting all 3 phases of squirrels in one day.


----------



## Wallis

Took my little buddy out for his annual squirrel hunt. At 15 years old I don't want him to over do it. May take him out one more time with this warm up coming.








Made a great meal!


----------



## shotgun12

i just love shooting them here in england,very good fun.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

I haven't been all that active in this section of the forum. I will be more this season that's for sure. Last season I squirrel hunted every chance I got. Some days I was chasing squirrels over ducks(not many birds to be had last season). I forgot how much fun it is. 

I will be building a new squirrel gun and I'm also going to build one for the ol lady. She too had a blast. She's shot them out of the yard with the pellet gun. She never knew you could get "squirrel fever" when you are out in the woods lol. 

Here are a couple pictures from last season. I got a new phone and lost a bunch here of pictures.


----------



## corwinKB

Holy hell what was thing eating lol



psebowhunter said:


> I shot this with my .22 pistol. First and second shot miss cause it was in thick branches, then it ran up tree higher and farther away. Then the 3rd shot was about 50 yds away. I shot it in the head. This is the biggest one I ever shot.


----------



## corwinKB

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> My Father started me out on squirrel hunting, and I did the same with my son. We never miss opening day. Its a tradition for sure.


I never had anyone teach me to hunt. My parents don't hunt and my brother is terrified of guns. When I turned 26 I realized I was wasting my life on the computer getting fat and not doing anything with my life. 

I then was diagnosed with PKD a few months later and I decided I was going to live my life the way I wanted to instead of waiting to be put on dialysis, I always was interested in hunting, my grandfather died when I was young and all I have of him is stories of him pheasant hunting.

So after unbrainwashing myself from fire arm horror stories and saving up some money I finally took a hunter safety class at the age of of 29 and soon after bought a 12ga shotgun and started learning to shoot at the trap range. I got frustrated with the fact that I am left handed and left eye dominant so I as an early Christmas gift this year I got a Savage MKII GL .22LR.

Long story short, learning about hunting is the best thing that has ever happened to me, I've lost weight, I've found a connection with the outdoors I never had before, and I've met lots of amazing people who have helped me along the way and I found out squirrel wings are a great Sunday football snack

I don't even care that I'm starting in my late 20s/early 30s... I can't wait to get out there this September and make some memories.


----------



## shotgun12

we shooting them all year round here,no closed season so many of them.they are a big pest here in england,i shoot them in the woods here when all the leaves are off the trees,so i start in november,that way i get a clear shot at them.and keep going in to february.


----------



## Bigdiddy

My Bro in Law took my 7 year old son and his two 4 year olds out. He managed to get one, going to go out during the week after work and school.


----------



## Woodsman27

Good time in the woods today.


----------



## Janehal

Took a young man out today.............he got his first limit


----------



## Woodsman27

Janehal said:


> Took a young man out today.............he got his first limit
> View attachment 274270


Congrats. I also like your wildcat.


----------



## General Ottsc

Got my limit at Bald Mtn. today by 12:30


----------



## aacosta

Nice, I do well for small game on public. Deer is another story. Welcome back to the game


----------



## shotgun12

i went out in the woods today and shot 7 squirrels, we shoot them all year over here.but i dont eat them.i use a shot gun.


----------



## Red Bear

HTC said:


> Pictures of a two hunts with my daughter from a couple years ago. Ask her and she will readily tell you that she would rather squirrel hunt than deer hunt


Me too. Getting out Christmas weekend for the first time. Yee Haa


----------



## rhobbs

Squirrels were moving today.


----------



## savage2506

I have not been on this forum in a while. This picture is from last weekend. The white dog is our new additions. She is catching on pretty quick. The young guns did good shooting.


----------



## Red Bear

Got out the Saturday after Christmas. Got skunked, but a bad day in the woods is better than a good day doing anything else!


----------



## Macs13

Tried again yesterday but only had 45 minutes or so. I saw zero squirrels, zero bunnies, and a small herd of about 6 deer. Lol. The deer were well within rifle range because it's squirrel season. They're in cahoots, I tell ya's 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## savage2506

Macs13 said:


> Tried again yesterday but only had 45 minutes or so. I saw zero squirrels, zero bunnies, and a small herd of about 6 deer. Lol. The deer were well within rifle range because it's squirrel season. They're in cahoots, I tell ya's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If you are hunting the state land around Jackson it is tough going on squirrel this year. Find a private chunk of land and you will do better.


----------



## ILKSGAMI

Checked these off my Michigan Squirrel bucket list- when I first moved up here I couldn't get over all the grey and black squirrels.


----------



## Macs13

savage2506 said:


> If you are hunting the state land around Jackson it is tough going on squirrel this year. Find a private chunk of land and you will do better.


No joke. I think I should just sit in one of the deer stands and pretend I'm deer hunting. Fool the little buggers. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## oaksrus

Patterned this apple stealing bugger for three days. At about 7 in the morning he'd come out of the pines scamper across the deck, sit on the bird seed barrel then cross the yard to the apple trees. Up he would go to swipe an apple then return through the yard across the deck and back to the pines. Day two, same routine. Tried twice to get him in the scope from the sliding door but reds don't sit still for long. Day three same thing, only this time I slid out the door and sat at the picnic table. As he left the tree with another apple and came across the yard he spots me and stops for an instant. Little did he know I was waiting with the shotgun. Game over. I let the dog out and he retrieved him with apple still in his mouth.


----------



## savage2506

MSDA Buddy Hunt 3-6-2021. We had a great time. Was able to make some new friends and and eat some wonderful food. Nick and his wife had a great turn out. They did a wonderful job putting on the hunt.


----------



## Martin Looker

My squirrel is down to shooting the little red buggers out of the bird feeders to keep them out of my shed. My feist sits on the porch soaking up the sun and watching for them to make a run for the feeder or the shed. There's a big tree they pass and that's where he trees them. We have taken four in two days. Lazy mansions hunting just wait for Oz to bark treed.


----------



## d_rek

I had a squirrel hunt on 3-6 with the in-laws. Bonus whistle pig. What an amazing day to be in the woods. 
































Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Martin Looker

Looks like a fun day in the woods. 😃


----------

